# Well now for the board unvieling of Kev's Iraq work gun (1911 .45ACP)



## KevinB (25 Jun 2007)

Well some members here have already seen this guy in some other places -- but I figured I would "come out" here and admit that I am a .45 user













Yeah I got a new Strider...





































The finish has chipped in some areas -- but it seems to have settled down.
  Next gun I am going to get the S&A high grip, grip safety and cut the frame to fit. 

I've decided that I have to stay here to the bitter end - to a point that if I'm the last man on the chopper (a la Saigon evac) I doubt anyone will search me  
  I'm getting pretty attached this this bad boy


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Jun 2007)

Nice gun and knives Kevin, they look great. Play nice with them


----------



## CF_Enthusiast (25 Jun 2007)

Are those knuckle guards on the gloves uncomfortable. They look uncomfortable IMO. I would rather have leather or something.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Jun 2007)

CF Enthusiast said:
			
		

> Are those knuckle guards on the gloves uncomfortable. They look uncomfortable IMO. I would rather have leather or something.



A lot less uncomfortable than bruising your knuckles while crushing someone's forehead with them. They're made for a practical purpose, not some gucci runway show.


----------



## KevinB (26 Jun 2007)

Gloves work fine -- the polymer section actually is not very noticeable.  I had some concerns intially as well


----------



## sgtdixon (26 Jun 2007)

Oddball Question from a young troopie here I6

But what does your...boss?( I guess you dont really have a set in stone CoC anymore) think of you bombing around with the Canadian IR patch on?
Has it caused you and guff yet?


----------



## Big Red (26 Jun 2007)

There are contractors from dozens of countries, wearing a flag is a non-issue.


----------



## sgtdixon (26 Jun 2007)

Big Red said:
			
		

> There are contractors from dozens of countries, wearing a flag is a non-issue.



Seen, addl Questions to yourself and I6 to follow


----------



## Colin Parkinson (26 Jun 2007)

Which magwell is that?


----------



## Big Red (26 Jun 2007)

I'll answer for Kevin, it's a Smith and Alexander magwell with flat mainspring housing. I'm running the same one but with arched mainspring housing.


----------



## Armymedic (26 Jun 2007)

CF Enthusiast said:
			
		

> Are those knuckle guards on the gloves uncomfortable. They look uncomfortable IMO. I would rather have leather or something.



As long as you are not an MG gunner...they are a nice to have.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (26 Jun 2007)

So Kev gave up on the Glock did you?


----------



## midget-boyd91 (26 Jun 2007)

I've also got an odd question:  The company you're working with right now, do they have the same rules regarding blood on kit as the CF? Are your personal kit items (vests, and other kit that is outside of your clothing) burned when there is blood on it, no matter how small the amount?
Sorry for the grim question, but it crossed my mind and started bugging me.

Also.... is that a Team Canada hockey team logo I see under the Canadian Flag? ^-^


----------



## Bzzliteyr (27 Jun 2007)

I am assuming the patch under the flag is the one sold by farmboy at oneshot.


----------



## Kal (29 Jun 2007)

I-6

Why did you give up the Glock...?


----------



## Big Red (29 Jun 2007)

Everyone carries Glocks. A tricked out 1911 is high LCF.


----------



## a_majoor (30 Jun 2007)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> Well some members here have already seen this guy in some other places -- but I figured I would "come out" here and admit that I am a .45 user



What ever happened to "Don't Ask; Don't Tell?"  



			
				Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> So Kev gave up on the Glock did you?



It would be better for everyone if you thought that...............


Nice bit of gunsmithing there Kevin, especially under less than ideal circumstances.


----------



## Kal (30 Jun 2007)

Big Red said:
			
		

> Everyone carries Glocks. A tricked out 1911 is high LCF.



Silly me, I forgot who I was talking to....  

 ;D


----------



## KevinB (30 Jun 2007)

While I like the Glock -- BigRed has a point -- everyone has them   -- How can I be special with an "oh so everyone gun".

  I grew up on the BHP, and I prefer single action cocked and locked guns, for pretty much all duty use.  I also like .45 ACP in a pistol.  I find I shoot a 1911 or BHP a lot better than I do a Sig or Glock (assuming the BHP and 1911 are well build guns).
  
 Plus BigRed got a .45 - and I have to keep up with the Jones's  ;D


----------



## mudgunner49 (1 Jul 2007)

...Glocks are "oh so very plebian" - 1911's indicate a certain degree of refinement and (let's be honest here Kev) no small amount of snobbishness... :rofl:


blake


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 Jul 2007)

DA is like driving an automatic stationwagon

SA, cocked and locked in .45acp is like driving a standard lifted P/U with big tires and a cummin diesel.



Although I think shooting a Sig is sort of like driving a Bentley, very refined and in good taste, pass the mustard please.


----------



## DirtyDog (2 Jul 2007)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> Gloves work fine -- the polymer section actually is not very noticeable.  I had some concerns intially as well



Is your partner using one of them there Acogs with the Dr. Optic red dot on top?

How's he like it?

I thought I recalled you advising against those due to muscle memory issues when switching between the two.

Also, what are your thoughts on a .45 double action like one of Para's with LDA?


----------



## mudgunner49 (2 Jul 2007)

DD,

I would strongly advise against buying Para - they have some long-standing, and as yet IMO, unresolved QC issues.  You may get a gem, you may get a dog.  There is a reason why the vast majority of custom gunsmiths won't touch them at all...


blake


----------



## a_majoor (3 Jul 2007)

Repeated tours simply honed Kevin's gunsmithing skills:


----------



## KevinB (3 Jul 2007)

LOL -- cute 


Ditto on the Para -- I've NEVER had good luck with a Para-Ord gun -- and even the FBI HRT sending guns to Wayne Novak (noted 1911 smith and inventor of the Novak sight) shop did not get the Dog out of them and they got dropped.


WRT the Doc/ACOG -- it works, but I beleive it to be a less than idea solution.


----------

